# NE Ohio Lake, Geauga, Ashtabula plowing



## sos (Jun 22, 2003)

Willing to help out doing plowing in these areas. If I'm available I will be there to help. Send me a e-mail if you are interested and I'll give you my cell #. Driving a 03' F250 4x4 with a Meyers plow. Can show proof of insurance if desired.


----------



## deluxeco (Nov 20, 2002)

Please e-mail me at [email protected] with your particulars


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Ashtabula,Geneva. Ohio*

I will also plow in these areas I have a 1992 F-250 / 7.5 meyers. You can contact me at 440-992-0523 Or my cell 645-7922 Thanks............


----------



## sos (Jun 22, 2003)

I will be switching shifts at my normal job as soon as the snow starts to fly. I'll be available from 11:15pm to 7am You can reach me on my cell at 440-487-4772 Please leave a message if your phone number is blocked. If I have already e-mail you with a price I will adjust it down by $15 and hour. I'm looking to get some more last minute jobs lined up now so if you think you will be calling for help please e-mail me and let me know, I don't want to have to cut you off if I pick up a couple more jobs and you need help. I'd rather be helping someone from here out than working with people that wait till the last minute to find someone to do work for them. With all that said...LET IT SNOW!!!!


----------



## hans99 (Nov 27, 2003)

*willing to help*

I too live in the wonderful city of Ashtabula I own a 1992 Ford F-250 with a 8' and a 9' blade. I will be layed off as soon as the snow flies and am in need of additional income. I have about 10 years experience and am willing to be on call. Call me at 440-221-3232 if intrested


----------

